# FDP - Pro/Kontra



## Bucklew (16. September 2009)

> *Hinweis der Moderation:*
> 
> Dies ist eine ausgeklinkte Diskussion verschiedener News-Kommenatare. Den ursprünglichen Kommentar-Thread findet ihr hier.
> 
> ...


 
---------------------------------------------------




gowengel schrieb:


> So wies derzeit aussieht, kann die Union nur regieren, WENN sie einen Koalitionspartner hat, in dem Falle höchstwahscheinlich die FDP. Die CDU ist für die Internetsperren, die FDP dagegen, mal sehen was sich daraus so ergeben wird...


Sobald die FDP an die Macht kommen könnt, wird sie alle ihre "Ideale" (kann man bei der FDP eigentlich eh nicht von sprechen) über Bord werfen. Die FDP die Partei des Datenschutzes? Wers glaubt wird seelig, wo sie u.A. den großen Lauschangriff bundesweit mitgetragen hab (unter Kohl noch) und in Hessen das neue Polizeigesetz inkl. Kennzeichenscanning.



gowengel schrieb:


> Falls es CDU + FDP wieder an die "Macht" schafft, werden manche Atommeiler länger laufen als geplant, aber immerhin besser, als den Strom von den Franzosen oder Norwegen, die ihren Strom auch hauptsächlich aus Atomkraft gewinnen, zu kaufen.


Lass dich doch nciht dermaßen belügen. Wir importieren überhaupt keinen Strom, wir exportieren ihn sogar - vorallem nach Frankreich. Weil die nämlich im Sommer ihre Atomkraftwerke drosseln müssen, weil es nicht ausreichend kaltes Kühlwasser gibt. 95% unser Grundlast decken wir immer noch mit Kohlekraftwerken.

Und nur so nebenbei: Norwegen deckt inzwischen 99% seines Bedarfs über erneuerbare Energien.


----------



## poiu (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Sobald die FDP an die Macht kommen könnt, wird sie alle ihre "Ideale" (kann man bei der FDP eigentlich eh nicht von sprechen) über Bord werfen. Die FDP die Partei des Datenschutzes? Wers glaubt wird seelig, wo sie u.A. den großen Lauschangriff bundesweit mitgetragen hab (unter Kohl noch) und in Hessen das neue Polizeigesetz inkl. Kennzeichenscanning.



Dito die FDP macht nur so lange auf Bürgerliche Partei bis sie an der Regierung ist.
Sind eigenltich die Opportuneisten par excellence


aber ich verlinke mal das Video ,besser als er dort kan ich es sowieso nichtsagen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtKDkmXs8V4&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtKDkmXs8V4&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Teil zwei : 

YouTube - Parteien zur Bundestagswahl 2009 FDP (Teil 2 von 2)


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> Sind eigenltich die Opportuneisten par excellence


Wie lange sind sie nicht mehr in Regierungsverantwortung? Wann haben sie das letzte mal das Wort gebrochen? Zumal jetzt auch nicht mehr Genscher/Kinkel die Partei nach aussen repräsentieren.
Was das Wort halten betrifft:
2002 – gegen die Verschärfung des WaffG gestimmt wie vorher angekündigt, alle anderen dafür
2008 – gegen die Verschärfung des WaffG gestimmt wie vorher angekündigt, alle anderen dafür
2009 – gegen die Verschärfung des WaffG gestimmt wie vorher angekündigt, alle anderen dafür

2005, als sie Schröder gerne als dritten Koalitionspartner haben wollte(und im Wahlkampf noch seine Äusserung von wegen "Partei der sozialen Kälte" und seine Auslegung von Neoliberalismus, obwohl es entgegen seiner Äusserungen mitnichten etwas negatives ist), abgelehnt, wie sie es schon vor der Wahl angekündigt haben.

Umfaller und Opportunisten sieht man da doch eher bei CDU und SPD.


----------



## Bucklew (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



17&4 schrieb:


> Wie lange sind sie nicht mehr in Regierungsverantwortung? Wann haben sie das letzte mal das Wort gebrochen?


Zu Zeiten Kohls: Einführung des großen Lauschangriffes.

In Hessen: Geplante Einführung vieler Privatssphäre-verletztende Paragraphen im Polizeigesetz. Mitgetragen von der FDP:
Daten-Speicherung.de – minimum data, maximum privacy  FDP will hessische Polizei aufrüsten

Die FDP ist die Partei für Großkonzerne, alle anderen erhalten nur Nachteile. Die Stimmen gegen die Verschärfung der Waffengesetze sind doch genau die peinlichen, opportunistischen Handlungen der FDP: Solange man in der Opposition ist immer gegen alles sein, egal was es ist und von wem. Wenn man mitmischen kann wird der Schwanz eingezogen, hauptsache man ist an der Macht.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> In Hessen: Geplante Einführung vieler Privatssphäre-verletztende Paragraphen im Polizeigesetz. Mitgetragen von der FDP:


Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, das es in Hessen unter Ypsilanti mit SED Unterstützung besser gekommen wäre.
Mit der FDP als Koalitionspartner musste die CDU Eingeständnisse machen, wer weiß wie es ausgegangen wäre, wenn die CDU die einfache Mehrheit bekommen hätte.


----------



## Bucklew (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



17&4 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, das es in Hessen unter Ypsilanti mit SED Unterstützung besser gekommen wäre.
> Mit der FDP als Koalitionspartner musste die CDU Eingeständnisse machen, wer weiß wie es ausgegangen wäre, wenn die CDU die einfache Mehrheit bekommen hätte.


Spielt keine Rolle, entscheiden ist was ist. Hätte, wäre, könnte zählt nicht. Und unter uns: Nein, unter Ypsilanti wäre dieses Gesetz in dieser Form nicht durchgekommen. War auch so im geplanten Koalitionsvertrag vorgesehen.

Wie man sieht ist die FDP unwählbar und lügt sich einen Zurecht, nur um an die Macht zu kommen. Immerhin hat die FDP jetzt ja einen kräftigen Dämpfer erhalten nach dem TV-Duell


----------



## Lindt (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



17&4 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, das es in Hessen unter Ypsilanti mit SED Unterstützung besser gekommen wäre.
> Mit der FDP als Koalitionspartner musste die CDU Eingeständnisse machen, wer weiß wie es ausgegangen wäre, wenn die CDU die einfache Mehrheit bekommen hätte.


Komm mal nach Hessen und schau dir da die Bildungspolitik an, dann weisst du, dass es nicht schlimmer kommen kann.


----------



## PainBringer1 (17. September 2009)

Vereinfachtes Wahlprogramm der FDP:


http://deutschlandprogramm.de/files/1547/Vereinfachtes_Wahlprogramm.pdf


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

Nebenbei auch lustig, dass die FDP als Hauptpunkt zum Thema Bildung hat "jeder soll die beste Bildung bekommen" und gleichzeitig die Studiengebühren mit eingeführt hat 

Ja liebe FDP, da wäre schonmal der erste Schritt zur besseren Bildung für alle! Und nicht nur Stipendien für Leute mit 1,0 - es gibt nicht nur Elite-Studenten!


----------



## poiu (17. September 2009)

wobei ich eins sehr merkwürdig finde , die Studiengebühren werden immer damit begründet das die Meisterprüfung kostet usw. 
ich frage mich immer warum man nicht im umkehrschluss sagt, Studium kostet nix die Meister Ausbildung sollte auch kostenlos sein.

Vorallem schafft sich D. damit nur Probleme , denn in zukunft brauchen wir mehr Fachkräfte ungelernte Kräfte gibt es in anderen Ländern mehr und billiger 


nebenbei kenne ich einige die schon ohne Studiengebühren Probleme hatten was auf denn Tisch zu kriegen 

Mit ist das noch schlimmer geworden. Vorallem müssen sie dafür mehr arbeiten -> weniger zeit fürs studium -> verlängert studiendauer -> verschlechtert später Job Chancen

Ich kenne einige die Ihr Studium abgebrochen haben, weil sie einfach durch raster gefallen sind. 
Als beispiel nenn ich mal einen bekannten der 3 Semester lang versucht hat Bafög zu bekommen und die dauernd was auszusetzten hatten, danach hat der sein Architektur  Studium abgebrochen.  nein seine Eltern sind nicht wohlhabend sondern eher das gegenteil. 

wenn ich jetzt die Bildungswahlplakate der FDP sehe muss ich lachen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

Wieso sollten andere Leute das Studium für jemanden bezahlen, damit die dann einen gut bezahlten Job bekommen???

Da sollte man doch eher die Bedingungen für Stipendien lockern.

Wenn man gratis studieren kann, dann werden sicher einige Leute dieses Angebot mehr als nötig nutzen.


----------



## Lindt (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso sollten andere Leute das Studium für jemanden bezahlen, damit die dann einen gut bezahlten Job bekommen???


1. Weil man selbst das Studium auch finanziert bekommen hat/hätte. (Über Steuern.)
2. Weil das Geld, das die Geselllschaft investiert, auch wieder raus kommt indem es die Gesellschaft voran bringt, weil durch das Studium ein besserer Job ergriffen werden kann und dadurch mehr Geld verdient werden kann, welches wiederrum höher versteuert werden kann.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. September 2009)

Du kannst nur "gratis" studieren, wenn du auch Fachabi/Abitur hast  

Und das es die drei unterschiede gibt, finde ich klasse. Als Abiturient kann man doch keinen Hauptschüler mitziehen. Die sind viel zu faul und ziehen eher noch die besseren mit runter. 

Ich selbst hab "nur" mittlere Reife und bin auch für die Studiengebühr gewesen. Wer sich verbessern will, der soll halt dafür zahlen. Und wer zu faul ist, sich nen Minijob zu suchen um alle drei (!) Monate 500 Euro zu bezahlen, der hat Pech.

Das einzigst dumme ist dieses "Batchellor" statt "Diplom". Wer hat den Mist eigentlich verzapft?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. September 2009)

...kommt schon, wählt doch einfach FDP oder nicht, doch was bringt hier so ein Thread???

...ich mach n riesen Kreutz über die ganze wahlkarte, meine stimme bekommt keiner ! 

Ps. Ihr glaubt nicht echt , egal wen ihr wählt, dass es hier bei uns besser wird muahahahahhah

"Politiker sind die Marionetten der Wirtschaft"


----------



## Malkav85 (17. September 2009)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> ...kommt schon, wählt doch einfach FDP oder nicht, doch was bringt hier so ein Thread???


 
Der bringt, sich über das Thema "FDP" zu diskutieren 



0815klimshuck schrieb:


> ...ich mach n riesen Kreutz über die ganze wahlkarte, meine stimme bekommt keiner !


 
Dann darfst du dich später aber auch nicht über die Regierung beschweren, wenn du einer Partei keine Stimme gibts.



0815klimshuck schrieb:


> Ps. Ihr glaubt nicht echt , egal wen ihr wählt, dass es hier bei uns besser wird muahahahahhah
> 
> "Politiker sind die Marionetten der Wirtschaft"


Die Leute, die Links wählen, glauben das


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> 1. Weil man selbst das Studium auch finanziert bekommen hat/hätte. (Über Steuern.)
> 2. Weil das Geld, das die Geselllschaft investiert, auch wieder raus kommt indem es die Gesellschaft voran bringt, weil durch das Studium ein besserer Job ergriffen werden kann und dadurch mehr Geld verdient werden kann, welches wiederrum höher versteuert werden kann.


Also sollen normale Arbeiter, die ja keine Studium bezahlt bekommen haben, für Studenten blechen, damit die mal richtig absahnen???

Wenn man etwas will, soll man dafür auch Leistung bringen und nicht darauf warten, dass einem alles in den A geschoben wird.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. September 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Dann darfst du dich später aber auch nicht über die Regierung beschweren, wenn du einer Partei keine Stimme gibts.


 

...werde ich nicht, denn es bring genauso viel sich darüber zu beschweren, wie hier darüber zu diskutieren... muhahahhahahaahha


----------



## Malkav85 (17. September 2009)

Gut, dann kannst du es ja lassen und woanders solche geistreichen Beiträge schreiben


----------



## Pokerclock (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Also sollen normale Arbeiter, die ja keine Studium bezahlt bekommen haben, für Studenten blechen, damit die mal richtig absahnen???
> 
> Wenn man etwas will, soll man dafür auch Leistung bringen und nicht darauf warten, dass einem alles in den A geschoben wird.



Bin selbst Student und bekomme nicht viel in den A.rsch geschoben. Weder Geld, noch Noten, noch sonst was. 

Da ich in Hessen lebe und studiere durfte ich beide Seiten der Studiengebühren erleben. Einmal die Einführung und einmal die Abschaffung. Glaube mir die Einführung hat nicht nur mich an den Rand des Ruins getrieben. Einfach mal so 700 € (200 € davon Asta) jedes halbe Jahr locker machen ist nicht einfach und ich habe/hatte schon einen gut bezahlten Nebenjob. 

Viele mussten sich das Geld leihen und dürfen jetzt - mit Zinsen! - das Geld wieder zurück bezahlen. 

Pervers an der Situation, besonders in unseren Studiengang (Wirtschaftsrecht), ist dass das Studium exakt für weitergehende Berufe wie Steuerberater und Wirtschaftsprüfer ausgerichtet ist. 

Kostenpunkt der Prüfungen + Seminare, damit man sich auch später so nennen darf: Minimum 15.000 - 20.000 €. In den Arsch geschoben bekommen? Ist schon klar... Pauschalisierung inklusive.


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso sollten andere Leute das Studium für jemanden bezahlen, damit die dann einen gut bezahlten Job bekommen???


Ganz einfach, weil sonst niemand ohne Abitur noch eine Ausbildung bekommen wird, wenn die ganzen Abiturienten mangels Geld sich auf die Ausbildungsplätze stürzen.


----------



## poiu (17. September 2009)

@Pokerclock & Bucklew

Dito 

kenne einige die vor denn Gebühren schon viel arbeiten mussten, Miete, Essen gibt es halt nicht umsonst, als  dann 720€ Pro Semester kammen, war das schon fast eine Katastrophe.


die die bei ihren Eltern wohnen hat es natürlich nicht so stark getroffen.

@ Bucklew 

ich glaube da gibt es auch statistiken zu 


@fadi 

dein argument zieht nicht ganz, der Staat ist sowieso an der Schul &Hochschulbildung beteiligt.
somit zahlt jeder dafür!
Das einzige was Studiengebühren in unseren Land bewirken ist das eben Kindern aus Einkomensschwächeren Famillien der Zugang erschwert wird, bzw das dieseam ende   einen deutlich schlechteren Abschluss, Studiendauer usw vorweisen.

Man kann dann auch sagen du   und alle anderen Arbeiter zahlen mit , damit die Besserverdienenen ihre Kiddies nee Hochschulbildung ermöglichen können.
Die frage ist dann ob du dir es dann leisten kannst das dein Kinder mal Studieren können.


denn seien wir mal erhlich, für die Besserverdienenden sind die 1400€ im Jahr ein Witz, für einen studenten der 400€ Job hat + bissl Bafög  , ist das was ganz anderes 140€ Monatilch beisteite zu legen.


Außerdem muss man bedenken Bafög gibt es nur für die Regelstudienzeit und glaub mir Fadi in einigen Studiengängen hält die kaum einer ein.
Als ich die einführungsveranstaltung hatte, hieß es:  Regelstudienzeit 9 Semester, dann hat der Prof eine Statistik aufgelegt ( jetzt mal aus dem Kopf) 

~50% brauchten an meiner Uni 13,7 Semster (die zahl weiß ich sicher )
20% ~16 Semseter 
20%  9Semseter
rest ausreiser also unter 9 Semester oder weit über 16 


Die 13,7 Semseter hören sich nach viel an, oder  dann hat er mal eine  liste aufgelget , Platz 3 in Deutschland

ich kenne das aber auch von anderen Studiengängen , Medizin ,Jura, Naturwissenschaften usw

jetzt kannst du dir mal vorstellen wie toll es die leute trifft wenn ihnen dann am ende Bafög abgedreht wird und sie noch ein, zwei oder mehr Semester brauchen.

Mir sind einige bekannt die fast fertig waren , aber dann dank denn Gebühren aufhören mussten.


aber auch wenn einem das egal sein mag, denk mal darüber nach was die Politik D.da verbrochen hat, wir haben einen Fachkräfte mangel , ich bin mal gespannt was das für auswirkungen haben wird in 10-20 Jahren.

nebenbei werden heutige Studenten zB in der Rentenberechnung benachteiligt, somit gibt es immer Mehr Risiken die man mit einem Hochschulstudium eingeht.

Ich habe mal mit einigen Abiturienten gesprochen, die sich auch wegen diesen Gründen bewusst gegen das Studium entschlossen haben. 
Alles Personen mit guten Abitur, nein kein geschenk Abitur mir Sport & Pädagogik LK


----------



## Lindt (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Also sollen normale Arbeiter, die ja keine Studium bezahlt bekommen haben, für Studenten blechen, damit die mal richtig absahnen???
> 
> Wenn man etwas will, soll man dafür auch Leistung bringen und nicht darauf warten, dass einem alles in den A geschoben wird.


Punkt 2 nochmal durchlesen und verstehen.  

Und ausserdem hätte der normale Arbeiter auch studieren können.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso sollten andere Leute das Studium für jemanden bezahlen, damit die dann einen gut bezahlten Job bekommen???
> 
> *Da sollte man doch eher die Bedingungen für Stipendien lockern.
> *
> Wenn man gratis studieren kann, dann werden sicher einige Leute dieses Angebot mehr als nötig nutzen.


Bitte sämtliche Beiträge von mir lesen, bevor man mich angiftet.

Ich kenne einige Langzeitstudenten, die haben halt keinen Bock auf Arbeit und solange sie sich das Studium halbwegs leisten können, hören sie auch nicht damit auf.

Dann soll halt jeder komplett gratis studieren, dann haben wir wieder eine Menge Taxifahrer mit Doktor Titel.

Wenn man aber die Studiengebühren beibehält und dafür die Regeln für Stipendien etwas lockert, würden Begabte auch zu einem ordentlichen Job kommen.
Dann soll man halt 1-2 Semester verpfuschen können, oder sonst was.

Ich sehe halt nicht ein, dass noch mehr Steuergelder für Studenten ausgegeben werden, die nur in der Uni hocken, weil sie keinen Bock auf Arbeit haben.

Das war jetzt eine generelle Aussage, nicht dass sich wieder jeder angegriffen fühlt.


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Langzeitstudenten, die haben halt keinen Bock auf Arbeit und solange sie sich das Studium halbwegs leisten können, hören sie auch nicht damit auf.


Dann kann man auch gern Studiengebühren für solche Leute einführen. Meinetwegen nach dem 15. oder 20. Semester.

Aber warum sofort und automatisch JEDEN studenten blechen lassen? Und warum dann nicht auch fair und Schulgebühren für Auszubildende?



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn man aber die Studiengebühren beibehält und dafür die Regeln für Stipendien etwas lockert, würden Begabte auch zu einem ordentlichen Job kommen.


Gut, also haben die Leute mit nem 1,0er Schnitt ihr Studium geschafft. Und die anderen? Was ist mit den Leuten, die zwar "nur" ne 2,0 schaffen, aber damit genauso hinterher einen guten und vernünftigen Job erhalten?

Diesen ganzen Bullshit mit der Elitenförderung geht einem langsam echt auf den Geist. Wir sind hier nicht in den USA, wir sollten die Mittelschicht (solange wir sie noch haben!) fördern und nicht noch gezielt vernichten. Wer heute 1,x Schnitt hat, kreigt auch so genug Stipendien, nur die armen Schlucker mit was darunter gehen leer aus. Dabei machen diese den Großteil der Abschlüsse aus (zumindest in den technischen Studiengängen).


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Leuten, die zwar "nur" ne 2,0 schaffen, aber damit genauso hinterher einen guten und vernünftigen Job erhalten?


Und genau so etwas habe ich mit "Regeln auflockern" gemeint.
Man sollte halt auch für einen Schnitt von 2,0 bis ca. 2,5 eine Förderung bekommen.


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und genau so etwas habe ich mit "Regeln auflockern" gemeint.
> Man sollte halt auch für einen Schnitt von 2,0 bis ca. 2,5 eine Förderung bekommen.


Dann können wir uns auch den Zwischenschritt Stipendien sparen und stattdessen einfach die Studiengebühren abschaffen.

Und warum sollten auch Studenten mit ner 3,0 nicht eine Förderung erhalten? Alles ab 4,0 ist bestanden und damit eine ausreichende Qualifikation für den Abschluß.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2009)

Dann soll halt jeder komplett gratis studieren.
Wir brauchen ja diplomierte Reinigungskräfte.

War bei uns früher auch so.
Da ist jeder studieren gegangen und die meisten fanden dann keinen Job und mußten das machen, was sie auch ohne Studium gemacht hätten.

PS: 3 ist halt nur Durchschnitt.


----------



## Bucklew (18. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann soll halt jeder komplett gratis studieren.
> Wir brauchen ja diplomierte Reinigungskräfte.


Ist die Frage was man studiert, beim richtigen Studium muss man hinterher garantiert nirgendswo putzen, es sei denn die eigene Nase. Klar, das Studium ist schon anspruchsvoller als das gemeine BWL-Studium.



Fadi schrieb:


> War bei uns früher auch so.
> Da ist jeder studieren gegangen und die meisten fanden dann keinen Job und mußten das machen, was sie auch ohne Studium gemacht hätten.


Du scheinst merkwürdige Leute zu kennen. Da kann dann natürlich eine dermaßen falsche und groß fahrlässige Sichtweise vom Studium herrühren.



Fadi schrieb:


> PS: 3 ist halt nur Durchschnitt.


Na und? Dennoch kann man auch mit einer 3,0 das Studium erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden. Schmeißen wir also auch demnächst die Lehrlinge mit ner 3,0 aus der Berufsschule?


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2009)

Ja, ich kenne viele seltsame Leute.
Viele Doktoren bis hin zum gemeinen Arbeiter oder Asozialen.

Wenn studieren nichts kostet, dann gehen die ganzen faulen Säcke (jetzt braucht sich aber keiner angesprochen fühlen) auf die Uni.

Dann haben wir zwar einen Haufen Absolventen, aber nicht genügend freie Stellen.
War bei uns in Österreich mal so, dann hatten wir halt viele studierte Taxler.

Mit 3 meinte ich Abi, da das Studium ja doch ein "bisschen" schwerer (je nach Richtung) ist.


----------



## Bucklew (18. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn studieren nichts kostet, dann gehen die ganzen faulen Säcke (jetzt braucht sich aber keiner angesprochen fühlen) auf die Uni.


Studieren kostet nichts? Na da spricht ja schon die ganze Ahnung 



Fadi schrieb:


> Dann haben wir zwar einen Haufen Absolventen, aber nicht genügend freie Stellen.


Und dank Studiengebühren kriegen viele Haupt-/Realschüler dann keinen Job/Ausbildung mehr, weil diese von Abiturienten belegt werden und stattdessen die Unis leer bleiben. Besser? Mitnichten.



Fadi schrieb:


> Mit 3 meinte ich Abi, da das Studium ja doch ein "bisschen" schwerer (je nach Richtung) ist.


Die Note im Abitur hat nun wirklich GAR NICHTS mit dem hinterher folgenden Erfolg im Studium zu tun.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Studieren kostet nichts? Na da spricht ja schon die ganze Ahnung


Ich habe gesagt "*wenn* studieren nichts kostet".


Bucklew schrieb:


> Und dank Studiengebühren kriegen viele Haupt-/Realschüler dann keinen Job/Ausbildung mehr, weil diese von Abiturienten belegt werden und stattdessen die Unis leer bleiben. Besser? Mitnichten.


Was für einen Job bekommst du denn mit Hauptschulabschluss?


Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Note im Abitur hat nun wirklich GAR NICHTS mit dem hinterher folgenden Erfolg im Studium zu tun.


Man soll halt vorher zeigen, dass man auch geeignet ist.


----------



## poiu (18. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Note im Abitur hat nun wirklich GAR NICHTS mit dem hinterher folgenden Erfolg im Studium zu tun.



Dito und wenn jemand mit Abi noten angibt , sollte man auch nach dem LK fragen. 


zum Thema : Förderung und Noten


Fadi ich weiß ja nicht was für studenten du kennst bzw was die studieren , aber bei denn Natur und Technischen Studienfächern sind schlechte noten nichts ungewöhnliches.

ich kenne einige Prüfungen wo die Durchfallquote 80% und höher ist , da gibt es dann paar mit 1-2 und dann jede menge 4.

erst später im Hauptstudium kommen die guten Noten und der gute abschluss.

DIe meisten leute die ich kenne haben einen  Schnitt zwischen 2-4, nur sehr sehr wenige schaffen 1.
Nebenbei kann ich dir mal was aus dem Vordiplom erzählen von 170 Studenten hatten nur etwas ein duzend das Vordip. nach 4 Semestern

Ich kenne einige davon gut, bis auf wenige ausnahmen sehr komische leute ohne Freundin, Freunde und freizeit

nebenbei ist das von studiengang zu studiengang unterschiedlich.
Ich weiß von einigen Bekannten das zB bei denn Juristen nicht am Anfang sondern am Ende ausgesiebt wird  am Anfang ist das Studium anscheinend leicht und am ende fallen dann viele beim Examen durch.


was ich damit sagen will die meisten Unis/Studiengänge regulieren das selbst und das einzige wovon es zuviel gibt sind vielleicht Germanistik Studenten  und BWLer.



nebenbei kenne ich einen der noch mit Ende Dreisig Studiert hat, ist mein Dozent, er konnte sich nicht entscheiden.
Der hat ein Abschluss in Ing, Jura und weil sein Bruder gejammert hat das sein studium so schwer ist, hat er dann noch Architektur abgeschlossen. 

Auch solche leute machen ihren weg


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2009)

Man sollte ja die Stipendien dem Studium anpasssen.

Wenn jetzt eine Richtung besonders schwer ist, dann sollte das mit dem Notenschnitt oder der Semesteranzahl nicht so eng gesehen werden.

Ich sehe halt nur nicht ein, dass man überhaupt nichts dafür aufbringen soll.

Ich sehe auch kein Problem darin, dass man als Student einen entsprechenden Kredit aufnimmt, den man ja nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung durch ein höheres Gehalt leichter zurück zahlen kann.


----------



## Bucklew (18. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt "*wenn* studieren nichts kostet".


Wo kostet denn bitte studieren nichts? Soll ich dir mal aufzählen, was ich NEBEN (!) den studiengebühren noch an monatlichen Kosten habe? Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich mit einer Ausbildung bereits jetzt schon Geld verdienen würde?

Und warum sollte dann die Berufsschule nichts kosten? Wer bezahlt die aktuell zu 100%? Der Staat.



Fadi schrieb:


> Was für einen Job bekommst du denn mit Hauptschulabschluss?


Genau das erste Problem. Also was bringt es die Abiturienten von der Uni fernzuhalten, damit dann die ganzen Hauptschüler auf der Straße stehen?



Fadi schrieb:


> Man soll halt vorher zeigen, dass man auch geeignet ist.


Durch das bestehen des Abiturs hat man bereits gezeigt, dass man geeignet dafür ist zu studieren. Ob mit einem Schnitt von 4,0 oder 0,7 ist völlig irrelevant. Genauso wie auch ein Studium mit 4,0 genau denselben Abschluß und Titel darstellt wie mit 0,7.



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch kein Problem darin, dass man als Student einen entsprechenden Kredit aufnimmt, den man ja nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung durch ein höheres Gehalt leichter zurück zahlen kann.


Nicht? 50.000€ Schulden ohne 100% sicher zu sein, dass man einen Job bekommt, ist also "kein Problem"? Na bin ich froh, dass du in Österreich wohnst, dann kannst du wenigstens nur da das Bildungssystem versauen


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass 10 Wochen Berufsschule im Jahr (zumindest bei uns), ein bisschen wenig ist, müssen Betriebe gefördert werden, damit sie überhaupt Lehrlinge aufnehmen.
Soviel zum Fachkräftemangel.

So, du hast mich überzeugt.
Studieren sollte komplett vom Staat finanziert werden.
Das würde das Arbeitslosenproblem auch entschärfen, da man ja eine Menge Leute an den Unis unterbringen kann.

Man kann dann auch jeden Job mit einer diplomierten Fachkraft besetzen.
Ich freu mich schon auf Frau Dr. Supermarktkassiererin.

Ich kann dir versichern, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine bin, aber die meisten haben einfach keinen Bock mehr, es denjenigen auch zu sagen.

Ein Drittel von meinem Lohn geht ja jetzt schon an den Staat.
Wieso nehmen die nicht gleich die Hälfte?
Dann könnte man manchen Leuten gleich ihr ganzes Leben finanzieren.


----------



## Bucklew (18. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass 10 Wochen Berufsschule im Jahr (zumindest bei uns), ein bisschen wenig ist, müssen Betriebe gefördert werden, damit sie überhaupt Lehrlinge aufnehmen.
> Soviel zum Fachkräftemangel.


Ja genau, wir haben Fachkräftemangel und die Unternehmen stellen keine Lehrlinge ein. Noch Fragen, wo die Probleme herkommen?

Und logisch, die beste Lösung sind Studiengebühren, damit die Leute die sich diese nicht leisten können auch noch Lehrstellen suchen. Tausende Lehrstellen zuwenig + mehr Lehrstellensuchende ergibt unterm Strich natürlich eine Verbesserung 



Fadi schrieb:


> So, du hast mich überzeugt.
> Studieren sollte komplett vom Staat finanziert werden.


Das sollte es auf jeden Fall, denn bildung ist noch eine der letzten Domänen, in denen wir China & Co noch vorraus sind. So aber bezahlen die Chinesen vielen ihrer Leute ein Studium in Deutschland, wieso wohl? Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal was von denen abschauen, bevor noch mehr Know-How von unseren Unis von Steuergeldern bezahlt nach China wandert? Studiengebühren nutzen da auf jeden Fall gar nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Langzeitstudenten, die haben halt keinen Bock auf Arbeit und solange sie sich das Studium halbwegs leisten können, hören sie auch nicht damit auf.
> ...
> Ich sehe halt nicht ein, dass noch mehr Steuergelder für Studenten ausgegeben werden, die nur in der Uni hocken, weil sie keinen Bock auf Arbeit haben.



1. "einige" oder "einige wenige"? Studenten, die gar nicht fertig wollen, sind eigentlich so selten, dass man sie komplett vernachlässigen könnte. (und das eine Exemplar, das mir bislang begegnet ist, war sponsored by daddy und kümmert sich dementsprechend einen Dreck um Studiengebühren)

2. Bist du dir sicher, dass die "in der Uni hocken"?
Die (z.T. unfreiwilligen) Langzeitstudenten, die ich kenne, hocken zu Hause, sind am jobben oder sitzen (z.T.) auch mal im Cafe. Aber der Uni kostet das gestreckte Studium keinen Cent und der dem Steuerzahler entstandene Schaden dürfte sich auf 20 Cent weniger Mehrwertssteuer pro Kinobesuch beschränken.




Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn studieren nichts kostet, dann gehen die ganzen faulen Säcke (jetzt braucht sich aber keiner angesprochen fühlen) auf die Uni.



So? Da verstecken sie sich aber sehr gut. (oder gehen ganz schnell wieder, weils anstregend ist?)



> Dann haben wir zwar einen Haufen Absolventen, aber nicht genügend freie Stellen.



Im Moment haben wir viel zu wenig Absolventen (behauptet jedenfalls die Wirtschaft), da brauchen wir uns um Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung der Studentenzahlen wohl erstmal keine Gedanken machen, oder?


P.S.:
Studierte Taxifahrer sind hier auch ein running gag (in der Realität eher selten) - und ein guter Hinweis darauf, warum sehr viele Leute nicht auf Kredit studieren und sich damit ggf. ihr gesamtes restliches Leben versauen werden. Das steht imho auf einer Stufe mit dem Karriereplan "Drogendealer": Ist man gut, lebt man in Saus und Braus. Zählt man zu den vielen, die nicht gut sind, hat mans verwirkt.


----------



## poiu (18. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Und logisch, die beste Lösung sind Studiengebühren, damit die Leute die sich diese nicht leisten können auch noch Lehrstellen suchen. Tausende Lehrstellen zuwenig + mehr Lehrstellensuchende ergibt unterm Strich natürlich eine Verbesserung



Du weißt doch minus * minus ergibt auch Plus



Fadi schrieb:


> Ein Drittel von meinem Lohn geht ja jetzt schon an den Staat.
> Wieso nehmen die nicht gleich die Hälfte?
> Dann könnte man manchen Leuten gleich ihr ganzes Leben finanzieren.



Du willst wissen für wenn das geld drauf geht , dann geh mal vor einen Spiegel 

Sorry so ist das aber davon werden straßen , Schulen, usw gebaut

Ich sehe schon seit längeren diese Egokratie, jeder rechnet dem Anderen vor es er nicht nutzt und wieviele millinonen da für irgenwelche Schmarotzer verbraten werden.
da köönen wir bei der Rente anfangen über die Krankenkasse finden wir zum Studium und zur schule.


Ich könnte auch sagen ich hab kein Auto , ich sehe nicht ein das von meinem Steuern ihr rumfährt oder ich hab keine Kinder usw 


dieses scheiß auf alle anderen, weil ich das nicht brauch/in anspruch nehme!
Aber wenn irgendwas einem selbst betrifft dann regen sich alle auf Pendlepauschele, Kindergärten, usw


zur FDP : 

http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/finanzkrise-die-fdp-eiert-641706.html


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2009)

@poiu
Für die Straßen? Ist mir bei den ganzen Schlaglöchern noch nicht aufgefallen.
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich auch von meinen Steuern lebe, aber mir ging es darum, dass Studieren nicht generell gratis sein soll.

@ruyven
Das hat ja für deine Verhältnisse richtig lange gedauert.

Zu 1.: Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die meisten die ich kenne BWL oder Publizistik studieren.
Der Rest, was bei mir halt nur ein paar sind, bemüht sich schon.

Zu 2.: Ja, die faulen, die ich kenne, hocken meistens in der Uni, aber nur um unter die Leute zu kommen und meistens erst ab Mittag.

Das mit den Taxifahrern war bein uns in den Neunzigern, als die Sozislisten am Ruder waren.
Da war studieren gratis und wir hatten viel zu viele Absolventen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> @ruyven
> Das hat ja für deine Verhältnisse richtig lange gedauert.



2 Browserabstürze, 3 massive Ladeprobleme - und da mich letztere seit fast ner Woche plagen (siehe Thread im Forums-Forum), hab ich Thread auch erst heute bemerkt.



> Zu 1.: Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die meisten die ich kenne BWL oder Publizistik studieren.



Ein Grund mehr, warum BWLer ganz oben auf die Hassliste gehören  



> Zu 2.: Ja, die faulen, die ich kenne, hocken meistens in der Uni, aber nur um unter die Leute zu kommen und meistens erst ab Mittag.



Uha. Das klingt ja mal einsam. Die Leute, die ich kenne, schaffen es vor Mittag gar nicht in die Uni, weil sie am Abend zuvor recht viel "unter Leuten" waren 
Klingt jedenfalls nicht so, als wären die dir bekannten Langzeitstudenten ein echter Kostenfaktor, womit auch das letzte rationale Argument für Studiengebühren wegfallen würde.
Was bleibt, ist eine Neiddebatte auf Leute, die de facto von Niedrigstlöhnen vor sich hinvegetieren, aber die Unverschämtheit haben, ihr Leben für den Moment zu genießen. Denen wird dann als quasi-pädagogische Maßnahme eine Strafe aufgebrummt - die in der überwältigenden Mehrheit aber diejenigen trifft, von denen man gerne hätte, dass sie die Zukunft dieses Landes werden.


P.S.:
Wird das hier eigentlich noch ein FDP-Thread, oder soll ich ihn mal in "Studienbedingungen&Politik" umbenennen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr, warum BWLer ganz oben auf die Hassliste gehören


Na komm, BWLer sind auch nur Menschen.
Zumindest meistens als solche zu erkennen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Uha. Das klingt ja mal einsam. Die Leute, die ich kenne, schaffen es vor Mittag gar nicht in die Uni, weil sie am Abend zuvor recht viel "unter Leuten" waren


Das passt bei denen schön mit Frühstück zusammen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Wird das hier eigentlich noch ein FDP-Thread, oder soll ich ihn mal in "Studienbedingungen&Politik" umbenennen?


Nicht nötig, da glaube ich jeder seine Meinung gesagt hat und es nichts bringen würde, darüber noch weiter zu diskutieren.

*Also ab hier bitte nur mehr über FDP* *diskutieren*, außer Ruyven will unseren BWLern noch was mitteilen.


----------



## poiu (19. September 2009)

Hab versucht zurück zum Thema zu kommen XD



poiu schrieb:


> zur FDP :
> 
> Finanzkrise: Die FDP eiert - Politik | STERN.DE




hab auch noch denn Link , aber der ist nicht so 100% erstzunehemen 
Von roten Socken und Blockflöten » Blockparteien, Vergangenheit, Mitglieder, Socken, Gefahr, Kommunismus » Womblog [Worte oder mehr]



Fadi schrieb:


> Na komm, BWLer sind auch nur Menschen.
> Zumindest meistens als solche zu erkennen.




ja für Biologen schon 

zum Studium 

also ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei anderen ist ,aber ich hatte in denn ersten 6Semestern nee 35-40h Woche und da sind nur Vorlesungen/Projekte und übungen, also nacharbeiten KL vorbereiten und Co nicht einberechnet.
Gab semester da sah ich so  oder so  aus


so ich glaube mit dem thema studium sind wird durch, jeder hat seine Standpunkte klar gemacht.


----------



## DOTL (19. September 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> so ich glaube mit dem thema studium sind wird durch, jeder hat seine Standpunkte klar gemacht.


 
Und damit bitte endgültig zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2009)

Hmm, zu dem Studienkram muss ich mich auch gleich noch äußern.... 
... aber erst mal zur FDP.

Guido will also mit der perfekten (Wester)Welle in Regiuerungsverantwortung surfen..? 
Dass die FDP grundsätzlich als Umfallerpartei gilt, hat sicher etwas damit zu tun, dass es vor den Grünen nur drei Parteien im Bundestag/Landtag gab.
Die FDP konnte sich also immer aussuchen, mit dem wem sie koalieren will.
Heute sieht das schon etwas anders aus, da pocht man plötzlich auf Inhalte.
Aber auch das ist völlig abgedroschen, kann man ja sehr gut bei der SPD und den Linken sehen, die sind inhaltlich schon enger zusammen als CDU und CSU. 
Trotzdem mosert Münte rum.
Einfach nur deshalb, weil ihm Oskar nicht passt, daher tippe ich mal, dass wenn Oskar nach der Wahl plötzlich sagt, dass er keine Posten mehr bekleiden will, dass die Linke dann wieder sehr interessant für die SPD wird.
OK, was hat das jetzt aber mit der FDP zu tun? 
Ähh, keine Ahnung. 

Aber es geht in erster Linie um Köpfe und nicht um Inhalte, das gilt auch für die FDP.
Wenn einige Köpfe bei der SPD entsorgt werden, könnte es durchaus sein, dass die FDP für eine Ampel interessant werden kann (wer macht dann den Außenminister?? ).
Die FDP ist im Prinzip wie die Grünen, sie ziehen die Interlektuellen eher an, aber eben solche mit Firmen, im Gegensatz zu den Grünen. Also wird die FDP immer die Politik machen, die den Firmen zu Gute kommt.
Bei einer Schwarz Gelben Regierung werden einige das Nachsehen haben und ich denke mal, dass es nicht nur die ärmeren treffen wird.
Sondern vorallem die Familien mit geringem Einkommen.
Hat man ja bei der Kinderprämie gesehen, die war nur für besserverdienende von Vorteil.
Wenn ich daran denke, was für Mehrabgaben ich Rot/GRün zu verdanken habe, dann könnte es kaum schlechter werden, aber ich befürchte es, wenn die FDP mitrudern will.
Andererseits, wäre es schlimmer als eine Fortsetzung der großen Koalition?
Man kann ja bei der Gesundheitspolitik sehr gut sehen, dass Schwarz/Rot nicht wirklich was fürs Volk machen, sondern eher etwas für die Pharmakonzerne.
Wenn also Guido einen Plan hat, dann kann er sich gerne mal versuchen.
Ich habe ja schon gewählt (sags aber nicht ), daher warte ich mal ab, was nächsten Sonntag rauskommt.

So, jetzt mal zu den Studienkram. 
Ich habe auch studiert, ich musste fürs Studium nichts bezahlen.
Ich musste aber etwas für meine Wohnung in Uninähe bezahlen, fürs Essen, für Strom/Heizung und so.
Ohne Extrajob hätte ich das nichtg gekonnt.
Auch mein Bruder hat studiert, auch er musste viel selbst tragen, da unsere Eltern nicht die Knete hatten, zumindest hatten sie zuviel für Bafög und zu wenig, um uns zu unterstützen.
Dass Studiengebühren ein großes Loch in die Haushaltskasse reißt, ist logisch, dennoch sollte man Studiengebühren kassieren sollen, zumindest für den zweiten Studiengang oder nach einem Wechsel des Fachs.
Außerdem ist das mit dem Barchelor auch kompletter Murks (ist aber eine andere Geschichte ).
Das Studiensystem sollte grundlegend Reformiert werden, ebenso wie das Bildungssystem als Ganzes.
Das Studium in Deutschland dauert meiner Meinung nach einfach zu lange im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern.
Beängstigend finde ich den Zustand, dass besonders wohlhabende Kinder eher Abitur machen als Kinder ärmerer Familien.
Das liegt sicher auch daran, dass sich erstere Nachhilfe leisten können.
Deshalb muss die Bildung schon im Kindergarten anfangen und nicht erst nach der Grundschule.
Gerade die ersten Jahre sind wichtig, wenn man Lesen/schreiben lernt, den Umgang mit Informationen versteht, etwas begreifbar wird.
Alles was danach kommt, braucht man später eh nicht mehr. 

Heute guckt doch jeder ins Netz, wenn er was wissen will oder nachschauen möchte, wie man was berechnet.


----------



## JePe (20. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einfach nur deshalb, weil ihm Oskar nicht passt, daher tippe ich mal, dass wenn Oskar nach der Wahl plötzlich sagt, dass er keine Posten mehr bekleiden will, dass die Linke dann wieder sehr interessant für die SPD wird.



Eher erscheint der Papst zur Urinprobe. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass mir auch ohne Herrn L. noch gefuehlte zehntausend Gruende einfallen, warum man um dieses Trueppchen einen grossen Bogen machen sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber auch das ist völlig abgedroschen, kann man ja sehr gut bei der SPD und den Linken sehen, die sind inhaltlich schon enger zusammen als CDU und CSU.



Die Linke besteht nun einmal zu 50% aus SPDlern, denen Schröders neue Mitte und von einigen Wirtschaftslobbies geprägte Politik endgültig reichte 



> Aber es geht in erster Linie um Köpfe und nicht um Inhalte, das gilt auch für die FDP.
> Wenn einige Köpfe bei der SPD entsorgt werden, könnte es durchaus sein, dass die FDP für eine Ampel interessant werden kann (wer macht dann den Außenminister?? ).



Das glaube ich nicht. Die FDP hat kaum Köpfe, die sie platzieren müsste und sie richtet ihre Atacken eigentlich nur gegen die absolute Spitze. (mehr macht ja populistisch auch wenig Sinn, kennt ja nicht jeder)
Das Westerwelle eine Ampel ablehnt, weil er Angst hat, von klassischen Rot-Grünen Themen (die i.d.R. der genaue Gegenpol dessen ist, was die FDP real vertritt) untergebuttert werden, ist eines der wenigen Dinge, was ich ihm glaube.




> Andererseits, wäre es schlimmer als eine Fortsetzung der großen Koalition?



Vielleicht schwarz-gelb, vielleicht rot-rot-grün. (hängt davon ab, ob man ein Unternehmen hat, oder man eine Zukunft haben will ) 

Die große Koalition ist in erster Linie eins:
Kaum handlungsfähig.
Beide Parteien waren in der Vergangenheit so stark an der Gesetzgebung beteiligt, dass 90% der Regelungen sowie schon den eigenen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Handlungsmotivation gibt es somit nur bei Neuigkeiten und da ist bei beiden nur der Glaube an die eigene totale Überlegenheit zu erkennen - aber keine Kompromissbereitschaft.
Das Ergebniss sind jahrelange Verhandlungen, an deren Ende zwar viel Bürokratie, aber wenig Entscheidungen stehen (die aufgrund des knappen gleichgewichtes aber zugegebenermaßen anfällig für gut finanzierte Lobbies sind. Allerdings würde deren Arbeit mit der FDP eher noch leichter). Damit ist eine große Koalition de facto konservativ und steht für "alles bleibt, wie es ist". Da der Ist-Zustand noch nicht den Worst-Case repräsentiert, gibt es also durchaus schlechtere Konstellationen.



Um mal was aktuelles reinzubringen:
Was haltet ihr von der offiziellen Festlegung der FDP als ein-Koalitionen-Partei?

Ich halte sowas ja allgemein für eine demokratische Katastrophe, hab aber seit der zweiten Hessenwahl die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass die Partein da noch mal umlernen.
In Anbetracht der sinkenden Anteile für schwarz-gelb hat Guido damit aber den Fortbestand der großen Koalition in Stein gemeißelt.


----------



## Bucklew (20. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Linke besteht nun einmal zu 50% aus SPDlern, denen Schröders neue Mitte und von einigen Wirtschaftslobbies geprägte Politik endgültig reichte


Na klar, es gibt keine Altnazis, aber die Linken sind alles nur alte SEDler - ganz besonders im Westen 

Da sieht man mal, was Alkohol aus den Menschen macht 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der offiziellen Festlegung der FDP als ein-Koalitionen-Partei?


Reine Wahlkampfrhetorik, weil man hofft, dass viele CDU-Wähler mit Zweitstimme FDP wählen (um eben eine Schwarz/Gelbe Koalition zu erreichen) - die das allerdings sicher nicht tun werden, wenn die FDP sich auch der anderen Seite offen halten würden. Der Westerwelle tut alles um an die Macht zu kommen *ALLES*.


----------



## JePe (20. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Linke besteht nun einmal zu 50% aus SPDlern, denen Schröders neue Mitte und von einigen Wirtschaftslobbies geprägte Politik endgültig reichte



Ach ja?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Westerwelle eine Ampel ablehnt, weil er Angst hat, von klassischen Rot-Grünen Themen (die i.d.R. der genaue Gegenpol dessen ist, was die FDP real vertritt) untergebuttert werden, ist eines der wenigen Dinge, was ich ihm glaube.
> (...)
> Was haltet ihr von der offiziellen Festlegung der FDP als ein-Koalitionen-Partei?
> 
> Ich halte sowas ja allgemein für eine demokratische Katastrophe, hab aber seit der zweiten Hessenwahl die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass die Partein da noch mal umlernen.



Was fuer ein Bullshit. Programmatische Inkompatibilitaet = demokratisches Dilemma? Muss eine staerkste Kraft CDU/CSU im hypothetischen Fall mit der NPD eine Koalition bilden, nur weil diese die zweitstaerkste Kraft ist?

Die FDP distanziert sich von linken und gegen die gesellschaftliche Mitte gerichtete Positionen, die es nach ihrer Wahrnehmung quer durch SPD, GRUeNE, LINKE & Co. gibt. Diese Einschaetzung teile ich im Falle von SPD und GRUeNEn zwar nicht - aber sie ist mir allemal angenehmer als hurenhaftes Anbiedern oder die ungeniert zur Schau gestellte Gestaltungsverweigerung und blosse Reduktion auf ein "die anderen unter Druck setzen".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2009)

Wobei es witzig wäre, wenn der Teil seines Plans aufgeht:
Alle eher konservativ, rechts,... Eingestellten, die eine große Koalition verhindern wollen, wählen FDP. Alle, die sich Gedanken um Umwelt, Klima, Gerechtigkeit,... machen, tun das gleiche auf der anderen Seite und wählen Grüne oder Linke (zeichnet sich ja schon sehr deutlich ab) und am Ende haben wir 49% für Schwarz-Rot. Und 47% für Schwarz-Gelb. Eine Grüne, die Jamaika ablehnt (nicht ganz ohne Grund) und eine FDP, die eine Ampel ablehnt (ebenfalls nicht ganz ohne Grund). (und idealerweise noch eine SPD, die die Linke kategorisch ausschließt)

Wird so nicht kommen, aber einigen Politikern würde ichs einfach wünschen... (Wählern im Prinzip auch)



@JePe: Meine aus der Luft gegriffene Schätzung lag zugegebenermaßen daneben, dein Link berücksichtig weder die Parteiwechseler vor der Gründung noch die rund 15.000 Mitglieder, die seitdem dazu gekommen sind. Mitlerweile sind über ein Drittel der Mitglieder in den noch älteren Bundesländern beheimatet.

Bezüglich des gewohnt eloquent formulierten zweiten Absatzes:
Ja, imho ist es ein demokratische Dilemma, wenn etwaige Regierungsmehrheiten an Namen&Parteien und nicht an Inhalten festgemacht werden. Um so schlimmer ist es, wenn dies im Vorfeld einer Wahl mit dem Ziel geschieht, die Wähler dazu zu bringen, eine andere Partei zu wählen, als diejenige, die ihre Interessen am besten Vertritt.
Und mit "Interessen" meine ich nicht die Wunschpartnerschaften für die Bundestagssoap, sondern Realpolitische Ziele & Entscheidungen.


----------



## Bucklew (20. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei es witzig wäre, wenn der Teil seines Plans aufgeht:
> Alle eher konservativ, rechts,... Eingestellten, die eine große Koalition verhindern wollen, wählen FDP. Alle, die sich Gedanken um Umwelt, Klima, Gerechtigkeit,... machen, tun das gleiche auf der anderen Seite und wählen Grüne oder Linke (zeichnet sich ja schon sehr deutlich ab) und am Ende haben wir 49% für Schwarz-Rot. Und 47% für Schwarz-Gelb. Eine Grüne, die Jamaika ablehnt (nicht ganz ohne Grund) und eine FDP, die eine Ampel ablehnt (ebenfalls nicht ganz ohne Grund). (und idealerweise noch eine SPD, die die Linke kategorisch ausschließt)


Fänd ich durchaus gut, wenn die Politiker endlich mal anfangen würden dieses starre Koalitionsgeflecht aufzubrechen. Eigentlich müsste jede mit jeder Partei eine Koalition bilden können, wenn man es denn nur will.


----------



## poiu (20. September 2009)

Hallo 

wie ich sehe geht die Diskussion weiter  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guido will also mit der perfekten (Wester)Welle in Regiuerungsverantwortung surfen..?



 der war gut 



> Aber es geht in erster Linie um Köpfe und nicht um Inhalte, das gilt auch für die FDP.



hmm das ist doch das Problem der FDP , kennt einer von euch irgendjemand außer dem Westerwelle ? 
Außgenommen Genscher und  Kinkel ,ach ja Mölleman (RIP) ist nicht mehr verfügbar.

ich bin echt auf die Ergebnisse der Wahlen gespannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um mal was aktuelles reinzubringen:
> Was haltet ihr von der offiziellen Festlegung der FDP als ein-Koalitionen-Partei?


 
Das ist die letzte Hoffnung eines FDP Vorsitzenden, noch zu lebzeiten Regierungsverantwortung tragen zu können. Wenn er es nicht schafft, wäre er der erste FDP Vorsitzende, der nicht Minister war. 
Er hofft darauf, dass genügend CDU Wähler der FDP die Zweitstimme gibt.
Solange es Überhangmandate gibt, könnte die Rechnung aufgehen, aber ich glaube das nicht, so blöd sind die Wäher nicht.



poiu schrieb:


> hmm das ist doch das Problem der FDP , kennt einer von euch irgendjemand außer dem Westerwelle ?
> Außgenommen Genscher und Kinkel ,ach ja Mölleman (RIP) ist nicht mehr verfügbar.


 
Jo, jo, ist doch aber bei den anderen Parteien nicht anders.
In der SPD sind derzeit die Neoliberalen an der Macht, Nahles und Co. würden schon lange bei der Linken auf dem Schoß sitzen.
Wowereit sitz da schon. 

Die Linke hat Oskar und Gregor, danach nur Fußvolk, den man bundesweit nicht kennt.
Bei den Grünen sieht es nicht besser aus und Merkel lässt in der CDU auch niemanden an sich heran und die CSU zählt nicht, da sie nur in Bayern präsent ist.


----------



## poiu (21. September 2009)

na ja von denn linken kenn ich nur 

Bisky (Kotz) , Oskar, Gysi und Pumukel 

FDP : hab ich schon genannt :

CDU : ja meine Liebling partei, Merkel , Schäuble, Guttenberg (=schröder von der CDU) von der Layen alle = würg 

SPD : Steinmeier ,Münte naj a usw 

grüne ja dan kennt man paar gesichter mehr zB  Tritt Ihn , Künast

die einzigen wo man noch weniger kennt siind die Piraten


----------



## JePe (22. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich des gewohnt eloquent formulierten zweiten Absatzes:



Tut mir leid, dass Du ein Problem mit meinem Schreibstil hast.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, imho ist es ein demokratische Dilemma, wenn etwaige Regierungsmehrheiten an Namen&Parteien und nicht an Inhalten festgemacht werden. Um so schlimmer ist es, wenn dies im Vorfeld einer Wahl mit dem Ziel geschieht, die Wähler dazu zu bringen, eine andere Partei zu wählen, als diejenige, die ihre Interessen am besten Vertritt.



Partei A steht fuer Position B. Eine Koalition mit Partei A auszuschliessen heisst also letztlich nur, sich gegen Position B abzugrenzen. Das vor der Wahl zu tun und dem Waehler so klar zu signalisieren, was er bekommt, ist nicht schlimm, sondern ein viel zu seltener Fall von Geradlinigkeit (spontan fallen mir da in der juengeren Vergangenheit noch die hessischen "Abweichler" ein). Ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, welche Guellefluten ueber der poesen FDP ausgeschuettet wuerden, haette sie nicht klar Position bezogen und sich so ein Hintertuerchen zum Bundeskanzleramt offengehalten.

Ausserdem ist Deine Praemisse falsch: die FDP hat keine 1-Parteien-Koalitionsaussage getroffen. Sie hat nur klargemacht, mit wem sie *nicht* koalieren wird. Das haben die GRUeNEn uebrigens auch (naemlich *nicht* mit der FDP). Seltsamerweise werden die dafuer aber nicht an den medialen Pranger gestellt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2009)

Die FDP hat in der Vergangenheit bereits die Linke sowie alle kleineren Parteien ausgeschlossen. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie eine klare Aussage zu Rot-Gelb gemacht haben (jedenfalls sind sie gegen nahezu jede Aussage der SPD), womit nur noch die Union als einziger Koalitionspartner bleibt. Diese Möglichkeit wurde sogar immer wieder betont als gewünscht bezeichnet, in einigen Wahlkreisen ist man mitlerweile dabei, sich die Erst- bzw. Zweitstimmen zuzuschanzen.

Die Grünen haben dagegen ausschließlich Schwarz-Gelb-Grün ausgeschlossen. Alle denkbaren anderen Kombinationen sind möglich. Man hat zudem auch noch darauf hingewiesen, dass einige Kombinationen probelmatisch sind, weil man selbst an gewissen Grundsätzen festhält. Aber das schließt nicht eine Koalition mit einem kooperationsbereiten Partner aus.
Das ist nämlich der Unterschied zwischen Partei A und Position B:
Man überlässt Partei A, wie wichtig ihr Position B ist. 
Guido dagegen scheint so gut über die Grünen bescheid zu wissen, dass er es nicht einmal mehr nötig hat zus sagen, welcher unter den mehreren 100 Punkten, die ein Wahlprogramm typischerweise enthält, die ominöse "Position B" ist. Er weiß einfach, dass die Gegenseite nicht davon abweichen wird, egal wieviele Möglichkeiten ihr das an anderer Stelle öffnet. Ein Westerwelle hat offensichtlich keine Koalitionsverhandlungen nötig, er weiß im vorraus schon alles besser.
Er scheint das ganze sogar für so offensichtlich zu halten, dass er nicht einmal dem Wähler verrät, was denn die FDP-Position B' zu dem Thema ist. Die scheint ja genauso felsenfest und unabrückbar festzustehen und wäre somit von höchsten Interesse für die Wahl - aber genannt wird sie nicht...

(Man könnte fast zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die FDP dem Wähler gezielt etwas verschweigt. In Anbetracht des kleinen Kreises der harten Grünen-Fixpunkte: Neubau von AKWs? Unbeschränkte Gentechnik?)


----------



## Bucklew (22. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Man könnte fast zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die FDP dem Wähler gezielt etwas verschweigt. In Anbetracht des kleinen Kreises der harten Grünen-Fixpunkte: Neubau von AKWs? Unbeschränkte Gentechnik?)


Du vergisst den wichtigsten Punkt, gerade wenn man sich mal die Spenden an die FDP anschaut: Regulierung des Finanzmarktes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Man könnte fast zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die FDP dem Wähler gezielt etwas verschweigt. In Anbetracht des kleinen Kreises der harten Grünen-Fixpunkte: Neubau von AKWs? Unbeschränkte Gentechnik?)


 
Tja, wenn man sich die Aussagen über die Krankenkassen, Energieversorgung und Familienpolitik anschaut, dann gibts da mehr Fragezeichen als man annimmt.
Ich halte die Fortsetzung der großen Koalition nicht für wünschenswert, aber schwarz/gelb??
Also die, die die Firmen unterstützen, die die Krise ausgelöst haben? 
Dazu noch die losen Versprechen der CSU wegen Steuersenkungen?
Für wen, für die Konzerne etwa, damit sie schneller wieder fette Gewinne abwerfen, damit die Politiker der zukünftigen Regierung nach der nächsten Wahlperiode 2013 gesicherte Jobs haben?   

Sicher könnte man schwarz/gelb eine Chance geben, aber weitere 4 Jahre mit der falschen Energiepolitik, der falschen Gesundheitspolitik und der falschen Bildungspolitik?


----------



## poiu (24. September 2009)

irgendwie bin ich der meinung das die ganzen CDU+SPD oder CDU+FDP , für uns etwa der wahl von Pest oder Cholera entsprechen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> irgendwie bin ich der meinung das die ganzen CDU+SPD oder CDU+FDP , für uns etwa der wahl von Pest oder Cholera entsprechen


 
Einer der Gründe, warum viele Leute nicht mehr zur Wahl gehen, denn egal, was man wählt, am Ende ist es immer das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

Hab ich gestern ne nette Kolumne drüber gelesen.
Deren Fazit: Da die Politik immer mehr Kompetenzen in die Wirtschaft abgegeben hat, kann sie auch gar keine großen Änderungen mehr durchziehen.

Würd ich zwar (noch) nicht zu 100% unterschreiben, aber wenn man zusätzlich bedenkt, wie relativ gut es uns in Deutschland trotz allem geht, d.h. wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass eine Änderung zu einer Verschlechterung führt, dann ist das Potential für revolutionäre Veränderungen wirklich nahe 0.
Und die Parteien richten sich sowieso nach dem Wähler - der bekanntermaßen gern über alles und jeden meckert, aber nie jemanden lobt. Und Änderungen sind sowieso immer schlecht - ob am PCGH-Weblayout oder an Bundesbauvorschriften. Da werden dann gezielt die Parteien selektiert, die einfach gar nichts machen. Zumindest nichts, was den Bürger dirkt betrifft. Diese Parteien machen nämlich am wenigsten falsch.
Wer dagegen mit unkonventionellen Ideen in die Politik kommt, der tritt erstmal einigen Leuten auf die Füße, die lauthals anfangen zu meckern und dafür sorgen, dass man ganz schnell wieder rausfliegt.
Positive Folgen werden vielleicht ein Jahrzehnt später bewusst wahrgenommen. (wenn sie wieder abgeschaft werden sollen  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deren Fazit: Da die Politik immer mehr Kompetenzen in die Wirtschaft abgegeben hat, kann sie auch gar keine großen Änderungen mehr durchziehen.


 
Das geht ja inzwischen soweit, dass wirtschaftsnahe Verbände Gesetze mit verfassen, bzw. ausarbeiten, die dann im Bundestag nur durchgewunken werden müssen, was bei einer großen Koalition sehr gut klappt, da CDU/SPD ja auch im Bundesrat so oder so die Mehrheit haben.
Dazu kommt dann noch der Fraktionszwang.
Selbst wenn man dagegen ist, *muss* man mitziehen.
Wenn man das nicht macht, endet man wie die Damen und Herren der SPD in Hessen, die Ypsilanti nicht haben wollten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Parteien richten sich sowieso nach dem Wähler - der bekanntermaßen gern über alles und jeden meckert, aber nie jemanden lobt. Und Änderungen sind sowieso immer schlecht


 
Wie will man denn jemanden loben?
Er macht ja nicht wirklich etwas, die meisten Politiker sind doch daran interessiert, nach ihrer Zeit in Regierungsverantwortung einen Posten in einem Unternehmen zu bekommen, für das sie zuständig waren während ihrer Zeit als Politiker.
Man beachte da Clement.

Für einige Bereiche sind Änderungen schlecht, zumindest wenn es sie betrifft. Man denke da an die Subventionen im Berkbau oder in der Landwirtschaft.
Die EU subventioniert den Anbau von Getreide und die Produktion von Milch.
die überschüssige Produktion wird dann nach Afrika geschickt, das drückt dort die Preise für die Produkte, die die Afrikaner selbst herstellen, also müssen sie ihre Felder verdorren lassen, weils zu teuer wird, daher sind sie auf Hilfsgüter angewiesen, also die subventionierte Ware aus Europa.
Was für ein blöder Kreislauf. 
Afrikanische Länder sind so arm, dass sie Fangrechte in ihren Hoheitsgewässern nach Europa verkaufen, von dort kommen große Fischkutter, die alles abgrasen, was dort lebt und die einheimischen Fischer fangen nichts mehr.
Wir brauchen endlich eine Weltbank, die sich um die kümmert, die wirklich arm sind und nicht darum, damit die reichen Länder reicher werden und es bleiben.
Die EU sollte derartige Subvenzionen sofort beenden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ob am PCGH-Weblayout


 
Das ist aber auch mies geworden... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> oder an Bundesbauvorschriften.


 
Die sind auch mist, ich weiß es, weil ich ein Haus gebaut habe und mit Vorschriften vollgetextet wurde, als ob es kein Morgen gibt.
Dann noch die Unlogik, dass ich den produzierten Strom meiner Solaranlagen nicht in mein Stromnetz einspeisen darf.
Dafür bedarf es einer Lizenz, die nur Stromkonzerne haben, der kleine Bürger darf das nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da werden dann gezielt die Parteien selektiert, die einfach gar nichts machen. Zumindest nichts, was den Bürger dirkt betrifft. Diese Parteien machen nämlich am wenigsten falsch.


 
Also macht die FDP gar nichts?
Sie ist ja nicht in Regierungsverantwortung, kann also nichts machen.
Woher aber wollen die Wähler denn wissen, dass sie es könnten?
Dass bei einigen Parteien gewissen Luftnummern drinne sind, weil sie ja nicht regieren müssen ist klar.. 
Ich würde die Linke gerne mal in einer Koalition auf Bundesebene sehen, mal schauen, wie schnell da die Vorsätze über Bord gekippt werden.
Hat man ja bei den Grünen 1998 gesehen, wie schnell das geht.....
... wenn man erst mal die Hand an der Macht hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer dagegen mit unkonventionellen Ideen in die Politik kommt, der tritt erstmal einigen Leuten auf die Füße, die lauthals anfangen zu meckern und dafür sorgen, dass man ganz schnell wieder rausfliegt.


 
Wie ein Professor aus Heidelberg, der von Schröder weggeekelt wurde. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Positive Folgen werden vielleicht ein Jahrzehnt später bewusst wahrgenommen. (wenn sie wieder abgeschaft werden sollen )


 
Wie die Einführung von bleifreien Benzin oder den Katalysator.
Wieso gibts aber keine Rußpartikelfilter bei Häusern?
Wo bleiben die neuen Partikelfilter für Kohlekraftwerke?
Da stört dann der Lobbyismus.
Genauso bei den Schornsteinfegern, die ein eigenes Revier haben, in dem kein anderer Schornsteinfeger seine Leistungen anbieten darf.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. September 2009)

Das mit den Schornsteinfegern wurde ja mittlerweile abgeschaft, sodass auch private Unternehmen Schornsteinfeger schicken können...alles im Sinne des Wettbewerbs ^^

Ich frage mich aber eher: Jeder möchte gerne günstig einkaufen und freut sich über billige Angebote, andererseits beschwert man sich aber über niedrige Löhne. Wie soll man das handeln? Hohe Löhne, hohe Artikelkosten. Niedrige Löhne, niedrige Artikelkosten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber eher: Jeder möchte gerne günstig einkaufen und freut sich über billige Angebote, andererseits beschwert man sich aber über niedrige Löhne. Wie soll man das handeln? Hohe Löhne, hohe Artikelkosten. Niedrige Löhne, niedrige Artikelkosten?


 
Wieso steigen aber die Preise für Dinge wie Strom an, wenn deren Herstellung nicht teurer wird?
Dass ein Auto teurer wird, obwohl die Lohnkosten gesenkt werden, kann ja auch nicht unbedingt angehen.
Außerdem ist der Faktor Lohnkosten deutlich geringer als es uns die Industrie immer glauben machen will.


PS: kann das sein, dass das Bildformat in deinem Video nicht stimmt? 
4:3 Bild, statt 16:9


----------



## Maggats (24. September 2009)

passt hier vielleicht nicht so wirklich rein: 

sonntag ist bekanntlicherweise wahl. gibt es eine internetseite wo zusammengefasst ist was welche partei vorhat? nur um sich vorab nochmal kurz zu informieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Guck mal hier rein, vielleicht ist da was bei.


----------



## Maggats (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck mal hier rein, vielleicht ist da was bei.



danke, hab mal diesen wahl-o-mat gemacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das geht ja inzwischen soweit, dass wirtschaftsnahe Verbände Gesetze mit verfassen, bzw. ausarbeiten, die dann im Bundestag nur durchgewunken werden müssen, was bei einer großen Koalition sehr gut klappt, da CDU/SPD ja auch im Bundesrat so oder so die Mehrheit haben.



Das, worauf ich hinaus wollte, ist längst eine Stufe weiter.

Bankengesetze von Banken entwickeln zu lassen und hinterher zu kontrollieren wäre ja fast noch okay (würde man die nicht auch noch dafür bezahlen. Und würde man kontrollieren, aber hier gehts um die FDP und nicht um die unfähig von Unions-Ministern), aber wie sehen die Regierungspläne zur Schaffung einer Netzinfrastruktur für erneuerbare Energien aus?
Oh, ich vergaß: Dafür sind ja mitlerweile die großen AKW-Betreiber verantwortlich.
Das staatliche Konzept zur ökologisch sinnvollen, sozial nötigen und für eine gleichmäßige Entwicklung förderlichen Flächenabdeckung mittels ÖPNV (mit mehr oder weniger N  ?
Oh, da wurde wohl was privatisiert. Und dann geschlossen.
Aber ganz sicher arbeiten die Parteien daran, dass überall in Deutschland eine Anbindung an die moderne Kommunikationswelt verfügbar ist?
...*no comment*

"Der Staat ist an allem schuld" gilt schon lange nicht mehr. Viele Prozesse liegen mitlerweile außerhalb des politischen Einflussbereiches in den Händen der Wirtschaft. Da braucht man dann auch keine Fehlinvestitionen von Staatsbanken, wenn die eigene Wasserversorgung einem amerikansichen Investor gehört.



> ..._egoistisch...schlecht...blöd...mies...
> mist_...



Danke für deine Zustimmung zu meiner Theorie vom meckernden Deutschen 



> Also macht die FDP gar nichts?
> Sie ist ja nicht in Regierungsverantwortung, kann also nichts machen.



Afaik geht der Trend für die FDP seit ihrem Ausscheiden aus der Regierung nach oben 





Maggats schrieb:


> passt hier vielleicht nicht so wirklich rein:



Das tut es tatsächlich nicht. Besser gepasst hätte es im Thread zum Wahl-O-Mat, im Thread zum Kandidaten-Check oder schlichtweg in der monatlichen Umfrage.
In allen dreien wirst du dann auch irgendwo -vollkommen zurecht- nachlesen können, dass eine einseitig vorgegebene Auswahl von Fragen keine politische Information ersetzt, sondern einen schnell in die Irre führt. Wenn alle den wählen würden, der im Wahl-O-Maten die tollsten Versprechen macht, dann könnten wir die Demokratie gleich abschaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das, worauf ich hinaus wollte, ist längst eine Stufe weiter.


 
Nur eine Stufe weiter?
Das sehe ich doch noch extremer, gerade in den USA oder jetzt in England zeigt sich doch, wie mächtig solche Verbände sind. Sowohl die Amerikaner als auch die Engländer werden einer stärkeren Kontrolle der Banken nicht zu stimmen.
Also ist die nächste Bankenkrise schon vorprogrammiert.

Anhand der Riester Rente hat man bei uns auch gesehen, was für einen Einfluss Lobbyisten haben. Die gesetzliche Rente wurde zu gunsten der privaten geschwächt.
Gleichzeitig wird die private Rente auf die gesetzliche angerechnet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bankengesetze von Banken entwickeln zu lassen und hinterher zu kontrollieren wäre ja fast noch okay (würde man die nicht auch noch dafür bezahlen. Und würde man kontrollieren, aber hier gehts um die FDP und nicht um die unfähig von Unions-Ministern), aber wie sehen die Regierungspläne zur Schaffung einer Netzinfrastruktur für erneuerbare Energien aus?
> Oh, ich vergaß: Dafür sind ja mitlerweile die großen AKW-Betreiber verantwortlich.


 
Wieso aber sollte das mit der FDP anders sein?  
Auch sie wird von Lobbyisten kontrolliert. Sie wird die Politik machen, die ihnen die Verbände vorschreibt, da kann ein Westerwelle noch so großmaulig Versprechen halten, wie er will, er wird nichts davon auch nur annähernd so umsetzen, wie mal gesagt.

Dass die Stromkonzerne im Besitz der Leitungen sind, die mal die Steuerzahler bezahlt haben, ist sowieso eine riesen Gemeinheit. Sie werden die Leitungen verkommen lassen und die Gewinne lieber einstreichen.
Wenn die Leitungsnetze dann veraltet sind, wird der Staat einspringen (müssen), da der Bürger ja mit Strom/Gas versorgt werden muss.
Das Stromnetz muss verstaatlicht werden, ebenso das Telefonnetz. Die Telekom darf sich nicht auf Kosten anderer Anbieter und wechselnder Teilnehmer die Taschen voll machen dürfen, ganz egal, ob der Staat daran noch eine Beteiligung hält.

Die Privatisierung des Schienennetzes ist das nächste Ding. Tiefensees Lebenswerk (Mehdorn ist ja weg ). Mal sehen, wo Tiefensee danach arbeiten wird.... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Der Staat ist an allem schuld" gilt schon lange nicht mehr. Viele Prozesse liegen mitlerweile außerhalb des politischen Einflussbereiches in den Händen der Wirtschaft. Da braucht man dann auch keine Fehlinvestitionen von Staatsbanken, wenn die eigene Wasserversorgung einem amerikansichen Investor gehört.


 
Öhm, klar ist der Staat daran Schuld, er lässt sich von Bankern erpressen, die Wirtschaft sagt, was er machen soll. Das könnte man schon ändern, aber man will nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke für deine Zustimmung zu meiner Theorie vom meckernden Deutschen


 
Das hat habe alles handfeste Gründe. 
Ich meckere nicht ohne Grund.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik geht der Trend für die FDP seit ihrem Ausscheiden aus der Regierung nach oben .


 
Das ist interessanter Weise auch bei den Grünen so.
Als die Koalition 2005 abgewählt wurde, waren die Grünen auch weit unten, jetzt sind sie wieder da und lauern auf ihre Chance.


----------



## MomentInTime (26. September 2009)

Obwohl die FDP sich auf der Straße als "Wächter der Bürgerrechte" darstellt,
zieht es bürgerrechtliche Partei-Überläufer wie Steffen Uebele nicht zu ihr,
sondern zur Piratenpartei hin. Wie kommt das ? Zeit für einen *Reality-Check*.

16. Januar 1998: Der Bundestag beschließt mit den Stimmen der CDU/CSU, FDP und Teilen der SPD die Einschränkungen des Grundgesetzartikels 13 (Ja: 452 Stimmen; Nein: 184 Stimmen; Enthaltungen: 5). - "Großer Lauschangriff"? - wikipedia.de


Mit einem am 30.06.2009 eingereichten Gesetzentwurf planen FDP und CDU in Hessen, die Eingriffsrechte der Polizei weiter auszudehnen.
1. Wiedereinführung des verfassungswidrigen Kfz-Massenabgleichs
2. Heimlicher Einbau von Wanzen und Kameras
3. Nutzung anlasslos gespeicherter Verbindungs- und Standortdaten
4. Unterbrechung? des Mobilfunks
5. Bundestrojaner für Skype-Nutzer
6. Datenauslieferung an das Ausland
7. Körperliche Zwangsuntersuchung und -behandlung
8. Mehr Videoüberwachung
9. Vorsorgliche Erleichterung der Strafverfolgung
10. Schwacher Schutz von Intimitäten
11. Beibehaltung der untauglichen Rasterfahndung - blog.fefe.de 


NRW nahm 30.12.2006 mit seinem FDP-geführten Innenministerium eine Vorreiterrolle bei der Einführung der Online-Durchsuchung ein. Jenes Verfassungsschutzgesetz wurde aber vom BVerfG am 27.02.2008 wieder einkassiert, da man es für verfassungswidrig befunden hat - wiki/Onlinedurchsuchung


Schwarz-Gelb in Sachsen will Internet-Telefonie besser überwachen - tinyurl.com/mldsqh (heise.de)


Noch Fragen ? ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. September 2009)

Btw: Die FDP scheint angesichts der neuesten Umfragen so langsam nervös zu werden, oder wie erklärt ihr diese Spam-Attacke hier ?! 

heise online - 25.09.09 - FDP beendet Wahlkampf per Massenmail


Jaja, Freiheit, Grundrechte, Internet ......

In Kombination mit solchen Sachen hier:

http://www.heise.de/ct/Schwarz-Gelb...onie-besser-ueberwachen--/news/meldung/145642

ergibt das kein schönes Bild der Liberalen ....


----------



## poiu (27. September 2009)

ich dachte die sind gegen Mindestlöhne 


Mindestlohn fürs Klientel — Der Freitag


----------

